# Les 1000 de Maître Capello



## Calamitintin

À raison de 15 posts par jour, on n'a guère qu'une petite semaine de retard pour célébrer le premier millier du petit Suisse le plus bavard de Français Seulement . 
Bravo, et au prochain millier !!!


----------



## Ploupinet

Oulà, déjà 1000 ?!? Bravo MC !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

1K pour un Suisse, c'est un peu bas, non ? 
Parce que tu le « Vaud » bien : félicitations, Capello !


----------



## Maître Capello

Merci les amis ! Je me demandais si une âme charitable allait y penser ou si j'allais devoir attendre les 10 000 messages pour que quelqu'un daigne m'adresser un quelconque message… 

Karine, tu as encore de la marge. Mais Calamitintin et Ploup', vous feriez bien de vous hâter, car, à ce rythme-là, je vais bientôt vous dépasser !  Et après ça on ose encore dire que les Suisses sont lents ! 



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> 1K pour un Suisse, c'est un peu bas, non ?
> Parce que tu le « Vaud » bien : félicitations, Capello !


Excellent ! Toujours autant bourrée d'idées à ce que je vois ! 

Quant à moi, je ne connaissais que 1k pour 2…  Oui, oui, je sais : le K, c'est moi ! Et 1KP l'O vaut mieux que 2 tu l'auras…


----------



## tie-break

Cher Maître  je ne pouvais pas rater cette occasion pour te féliciter et en même temps te remercier d'être toujours là quand quelqu'un sur le forum démande de l'aide .

Pour ce qui concerne les "dépassements"...J'ai bien peur d'être l'une des tes premières victimes , mais à ce rythme-là je suis sûr qu'il y en aura beaucoup


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

J'arrive presque à temps pour vos 2000 posts! 

Mais dites-moi, votre illustre homonyme est encore en vie, ou je me trompe? Comment voit-il la chose? Attendez... Est-ce vous? 

Rendez-vous pour les 3000


----------



## Maître Capello

Nil-the-Frogg said:


> Mais dites-moi, votre illustre homonyme est encore en vie, ou je me trompe? Comment voit-il la chose? Attendez... Est-ce vous?


Non, ce n'est pas moi… Enfin, si ! c'est moi, mais je ne suis pas lui ! 

Jacques Capelovici est en effet encore en vie et ce n'est pas moi. Si j'ai eu l'outrecuidance d'usurper son pseudonyme, c'est uniquement parce que c'est ainsi que mes collègues de bureau m'ont surnommé. En effet – comme la plupart des intervenants sur les forums WR franco-anglais l'auront remarqué  – je suis très pointilleux sur notre façon de parler et d'écrire notre belle langue française et n'ai de cesse de corriger le français et parfois l'anglais des autres. En outre, comme mon homonyme, je suis un adepte des calembours et autres paludoludiverbismes ! 

Quant à savoir comment le Maître (le vrai !) prend la chose, je ne sais… Je ne puis malheureusement prétendre avoir sa science, mais je fais de mon mieux pour lui faire honneur ! Quoi qu'il en soit il ne m'a pas (encore) écrit pour se plaindre… 

P.S.: Tu peux me tutoyer… Restons simples : appelle-moi « Maître ».


----------



## Punky Zoé

Ben moi qui croyais que vous étiez celui-ci (à cause de votre capacité à dribbler certainement !), vous seriez donc plutôt apparenté à Nil ? ​
*Bravo Capello ! et des posts, on en redemande, mais pas en pointillé ! 

*(un petit palindrome capelovicien, pour la route ?)  Éric notre valet alla te laver ton ciré  (ah ! oui ! J'allais oublier ... on peut aussi remplacer Éric par Luc ) ​


----------



## Maître Capello

Punky Zoé said:


> Ben moi qui croyais que vous étiez celui-ci (à cause de votre capacité à dribbler certainement !)​



Comme je me désintéresse totalement de tout ce qui a trait au « foutebowl » (c'est un euphémisme, car je n'en ai vraiment rien à « foot » du foot ), j'ignore parfaitement de qui il s'agit, mais je gage qu'il s'appelle Capello…

Au fait, tu veux vraiment me vexer en me vouvoyant ?! 
​


> *Bravo Capello ! et des posts, on en redemande, mais pas en pointillé !
> *​



Alors dorénavant, par pur esprit de contradiction, je n'écrirai plus qu'//·/–·//––/–––/·–·/···/·// ​



> (un petit palindrome capelovicien, pour la route ?)  Éric notre valet alla te laver ton ciré  (ah ! oui ! J'allais oublier ... on peut aussi remplacer Éric par Luc )


Oui, je l'ai justement lu avant-hier, celui-là !   Mais je lui préfère encore celui-ci → Noce : l'adoré roda le con. ​


----------



## itka

On disait pourtant qu'ils étaient lents les Suisses ...
 Moi, j'ai rien vu passer, je ne découvre ce fil que maintenant, mais il est déjà à plus de 1100 !
 Hé ! Doucement Capelo ! On veut pas te retrouver comme ça ! Y_ a  des gens sur le forum qui t'attendent et ont besoin de toi ... Il ne faudrait pas que tu les déçusses !


 Alors, rappelle-toi, la vitesse maximum, c'est *C *!  


_Avec toutes mes félicitations pour ces _1172...1173_... 1174 posts si brillants !_


----------



## gvergara

Calamitintin said:


> À raison de 15 posts par jour,


 
15 posts par jour ????? C'est pas juste, quoi, à ce rythme, nous serons tous effacés du forum dans quelques semaines... Les modos étant bannis, eux aussi, Maître change le nom de forum en _Maître Capello Seulement_, où Maître pose les questions, il les répond lui-même, il les corrige (s'il le faut), et s'il en veut à lui-même, il se bannit... Pas de problème, nous autres, nous nous contenterons bien d'apprécier l'exactitude de tes réponses... et si tu nous y autorises, nous pourrons donner notre avis de temps à autre. 

Je te félicite pour tes 2000 posts (en les 5 minutes que j'ai mises à rédiger ce post tu y es bien parvenu, n'est-ce pas ?), j'aime lire tes réponses, bonne chance et va pour les 3000 !!!! eek: ¡Qué miedo!) Saludos

Jaime Pennac (Tonton GÔnziÖ)


----------



## geve

Oh mais qu'ouïs-je, que lis-je ? On fait des calembours par ici, on félicite le Einstein du bon mot, --- -. .--. .- .-. .-.. . -- --- .-. ... . (aucun espace elidé ici) ? Que n'ai je été prévenue, qui donc a omis de poster mon carton ? 
Un forero qui tire perpétuellement la langue tout en débitant à la chaîne des joyaux de la langue, ça se fête. Félicitations, Maître !


----------



## Maître Capello

*Mille cent nonante *(oui, oui, je suis bien suisse !)* mercis à tous et à toutes pour vos messages !* 



itka said:


> On disait pourtant qu'ils étaient lents les Suisses ...
> Moi, j'ai rien vu passer, je ne découvre ce fil que maintenant, mais il est déjà à plus de 1100 !



Que veux-tu ! Les préjugés ont la vie dure… Mais rassure-toi : je mange beaucoup de chocolat (suisse) ! 



> Hé ! Doucement Capelo ! On veut pas te retrouver comme ça !


Si tu écris « _Cape*l*o_ », ce n'est pas étonnant de finir comme ça : difficile de voler avec un seul _L_ ! 



> Alors, rappelle-toi, la vitesse maximum, c'est *C *!


  C'est ça ! Si c'est _c_, ç'a cessé d'être assez !

 Quoi qu'il en soit, j'ai encore bien assez de marge avant d'atteindre les fatidiques 299 792 458 posts par seconde ! 



gvergara said:


> 15 posts par jour ????? C'est pas juste, quoi, à ce rythme, nous serons tous effacés du forum dans quelques semaines...


Pas juste ?! Eh bé ! Je ne t'interdis pas d'en écrire 20 par jour pour ne pas être rattrapé…  Cours, Tonton, cours ! Et cesse de te demander « Où cours-je ? » puisque la réponse est « Où mes potes iront » !



geve said:


> Oh mais qu'ouïs-je, que lis-je ? On fait des calembours par ici, on félicite le Einstein du bon mot, --- -. .--. .- .-. .-.. . -- --- .-. ... . (aucun espace elidé ici) ?


 ––/–––/··//·–––/·//··–·/·–/··/···//–··/·/···//–·–·/·–/·–··/·/···//····/·–/––/–···/–––/··–/·–·/––·//··––··//



> Un forero qui tire perpétuellement la langue tout en débitant à la chaîne des joyaux de la langue, ça se fête. Félicitations, Maître !


Alors ça, j'avoue que ça m'amuse énormément de vous tirer la langue à tout bout de champ !


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Félicitations Maître Capello pour tes 1000 posts!

Je voudrais te remercier pour toutes les corrections et toute l'aide que tu nous donnes. Je t'admire pour tes vastes connaissances et j'espère un jour arriver à ton niveau en français (très improbable, mais c'est bien pourquoi j'ai utilisé "j'espère"!) 

Bonne journée!
Cristina


----------



## gvergara

Cristina Moreno said:


> j'espère un jour arriver à ton niveau en français
> Cristina


Mais il est natif, lui.. Moi, j'espère juste atteindre sa vitesse de rédaction de posts... (et la qualité de ses réponses) peut-être posterai-je 10 posts par jour... sometime. Adióshhh, à tÔt


----------



## jierbe31

Alors quoi, il suffit que je m'éloigne huit jours de mon ordinateur et qu'apprends-je ?
Notre Maître Capello a déjà plus que largement entamé son deuxième millier...
BRAVO pour ta persévérance, vertu rare de nos jours, et MERCI pour la grande qualité de tes réponses que j'ai toujours beaucoup de plaisir à lire.
Cordialement,
JRB


----------



## LaurentK

Quand t'en as marre du frangliche tu aimes mettre K-P-LO
Station qui diffuse depuis Vaud des mots qui son faits pour la glisse
Avant elle émettait du Cap mais l'eau, de mer, salait les mots
Z'ont dû mettre le cap hello ! sur le monde de la mélisse
Il dépasse les mille émissions on le regarde comme l'étalon
Ce fameux mètre qu'appelle haut de ses voeux chaque François Villon

Vieux motard que Majais, je te souhaite un bon... laisse moi regarder... 1303 ! Eh ben not' bon maître tu ferais plutôt dans l'Albert que dans le Jacques rapport à la vitesse de propagation... _;-)_


----------



## Maître Capello

LaurentK said:


> on le regarde comme l'étalon



Je ne savais pas que j'avais un air chevalin… 

Pour ce qui est des jeux de mollets pour jambettes (comprenne qui pourra ), j'en ai d'autres en réserve :

_Mets ta cape et l'eau ne te coulera plus dans le cou.
Passe le cap et l'eau sera plus calme.
Dans ce cas, pèle oranges et bananes.
Qui qu'c'est qu'appelle au téléphone ?
Il n'y a qu'à pelle haut levée, qu'on peut bien tasser son mortier._ (proverbe débile )


----------

